# a dumb question



## Beastie7 (Oct 26, 2018)

How does one track -CURRENT for updates/additions to the tree? I typically consult twitter, the wiki, and mailing lists for new stuff but I can't seem to find a way to make sense of navigating ViewVC for the goodies.

Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 26, 2018)

I'd say by actually running `svn update` in the source tree to check if anything new comes up. Then you can use `svn log | less` to check for more info on those (recent) changes.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 26, 2018)

You can subscribe to svn-src-head. Or, the Freenode `#freebsd-src` channel.


----------



## Beastie7 (Oct 27, 2018)

Rigoletto said:


> You can subscribe to svn-src-head. Or, the Freenode `#freebsd-src` channel.



Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2018)

Beastie7 said:


> How does one track -CURRENT for updates/additions to the tree?


By subscribing to the freebsd-current mailing list.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 30, 2018)

FreeBSD Handbook: Tracking a Development Branch


----------

